# Nass RAW - 6/11/10



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2010)

Met up with Woodcore for a belated birthday RAW tonight.  We had a pretty nice little ride planned out, which was going nicely until we came across a big bear in the middle of Woodcore's new trail.  We stopped and took some pictures as the bear paid little attention to us and continued to forage or whatever.  As we were trying to decide what to do next I heard another one coming out of the woods not too far from us, following the same general direction of the other one.  That made up out mind for us and we hightailed it back the way we had come in.  It was a pretty uneventful ride after that.

We rode about 9.9 miles and had a nice ride all around.

Thanks for the ride WC, and for the beer Rueler!


----------



## severine (Jun 12, 2010)

Probably a good idea to turn around. Sounds like an exciting ride!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow.  Woodcore, post up some pics of yogi the bear.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2010)

You should of chased them off since they were probably making p-paths on the trail!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Wow.  Woodcore, post up some pics of yogi the bear.



http://crankfire.com/media/photo/8834


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 12, 2010)

Definitely an exciting ride right from the get go! Arrived at the P. Lot a little early and while gearing up Rueler stopped by and offered a pre-ride brew which I couldn't refuse (thanks) so shot the bull with him for a few minutes while waiting from Bvibert to show. We finally got started out on the trails a little before 6 and immediately tore right into the Jug>Scoville Twisties pretty much riding the first two miles without a stop and at a very brisk pace. After being off the bike for two days I felt really strong yesterday and was riding pretty fast especially on the climb up the bypass. Anyway despite the detour we had to take around the 2 bears we encountered the route ended up riding pretty nice. Almost 10 miles with around 1400 feet of climbing. Things where still a bit greasy in spots so you really had to pay attention to the wood, roots and rocks. I almost wiped a few times after having the rear tire slide right out from under me. 

The route was a follows:

Jug>Scoville Twisties>Truck>Sessions Cutoff>Reservoir Road>Blue Trail>Baba's Bypass>Blue Trail (fireroad)>High Road>New Trail>2 Black Bears>U-Turn>High Road>Stony Hill Road>Kitchen Bypass>Blue Trail>Fat Kid Descent>Cemetery Twisties.      

After our encounter with the bears yesterday I think I'm going to start calling the new trail "Two Bears" what do you think?

I did manage to snap a few pictures of the bears. The light was low so they didn't come out great and the subjects weren't to keen on posing for the camera either. anyway here's the best one.....


----------

